# Echo SRM 1400 anyone?



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 14, 2017)

I found this trimmer in a shed I was cleaning out on the farm today. Anyone know anything about them, or have any interest in it?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 15, 2017)

Very small displacement engine (13.8cc), it sold reasonably well back in the days because it was light and cheap(ish). 
It has been tried as an RC engine but albeit reliable needs a lot of work to be even remotely competitive against same-age Tanaka's. 

The thing as a whole is pretty much worthless apart as scrap metal, but if sound ignition, piston and cylinder may be worth something to somebody.


----------

